# en lo sucesivo



## M Morena

Me encontro em dificuldade para traduzir a seguinte frase: Sin duda para dejar bien acreditado el procedimiento, y para que viésemos todos
los que *en lo sucesivo *debíamos reparaciones à Dios, que no hay otro medio mejor que ese para ofrecérselas verdadera y eficazmente expiatorias.

Muito obrigada pela ajuda!


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

He pensado en:

'... e para que que víssemos todos que, _daqui por diante_, devíamos indenizações a Deus, posto que não há outro meio expiatório de oferecê-las verdadeira e eficazmente'.

No te vas aún. Otros podran oferecerte otras traducciones.


----------



## M Morena

Muito obrigada Marcio. Mas a palavra *indenizações* a Deus me parece um tanto estranha. Poderia por favor sugerir 
uma outra alternativa?
Obrigada mais uma vez!


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

M Morena said:


> Muito obrigada Marcio. Mas a palavra *indenizações* a Deus me parece um tanto estranha. Poderia por favor sugerir
> uma outra alternativa?
> Obrigada mais uma vez!


Reconheço que ficou. Sugiro, então, a seguinte continuação:

[...] _daqui por diante_, devíamos retratar-nos (ou devíamo-nos retratar) diante de Deus, posto que não há outro meio expiatório de oferecer-Lhe retratações verdadeiras e eficazes.

Pode haver traduções melhores que essa. Vamos aguardá-las.

Você escreveu:

'... sugerir uma outra alternativa?'

Sugiro '... sugerir _outra opção_?' pois, rigorosamente, se temos 'uma outra' alternativa, significa que há 'uma outra' opção. E, se não temos alternativa, teremos ao menos uma opção.


----------



## M Morena

Muito obrigada Marcio pela ajuda.


----------



## gato radioso

"Doravante" é termo habitual ainda hoje?


----------



## M Morena

Ainda é usado, mas não é habitual no português do Brasil gato radioso.


----------



## Carfer

Concordando no mais, quero apenas dizer que na frase original não é o meio que é expiatório mas sim as reparações. Consequentemente _'não há outro meio melhor do que esse para oferecê-las de forma verdadeira e eficazmente expiatória /verdadeira e eficazmente expiatórias'_


----------



## gato radioso

M Morena said:


> Ainda é usado, mas não é habitual no português do Brasil gato radioso.


De facto é na linguagem escrita onde o tenho visto.


----------



## M Morena

Muito obrigada Carfer!


----------



## M Morena

gato radioso said:


> De facto é na linguagem escrita onde o tenho visto.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

M Morena said:


> Ainda é usado, mas não é habitual no português do Brasil gato radioso.


Isso, porém, não impede os brasileiros de usá-lo de vez em quando. Aliás, vejo 'doravante' como uma só palavra mais econômica e mais sucinta do que 'daqui por diante' (três palavras). Em virtude desse mesmo fato, M Morena, queira, doravante, usar _doravante_ todas as vezes que as as circunstâncias o exigirem.

Dora, avante, _doravante_, com todos os seus doravantes! Hahahah!


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Carfer said:


> Concordando no mais, quero apenas dizer que na frase original não é o meio que é expiatório mas sim as reparações. Consequentemente _'não há outro meio melhor do que esse para oferecê-las de forma verdadeira e eficazmente expiatória /verdadeira e eficazmente expiatórias'_


Carfer, ainda bem que você lançou uma luz. Agora a tradução ficou clara.


----------



## M Morena

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Isso, porém, não impede os brasileiros de usá-lo de vez em quando. Aliás, vejo 'doravante' como uma só palavra mais econômica e mais sucinta do que 'daqui por diante' (três palavras). Em virtude desse mesmo fato, M Morena, queira, doravante, usar _doravante_ todas as vezes que as as circunstâncias o exigirem.
> 
> Dora, avante, _doravante_, com todos os seus doravantes! Hahahah!


Hahahah! Obrigada Osório, ouvirei os seus conselhos.


----------

